# Special offer just for you guyz!!!!



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Well I really wanna thank everyone for visiting my board. So as a thank you I want to offer something for you all. 

I am offering everyone webspace. yep that is right. You can have up to 30 mb of space and you can store anything fish related(pictures, webpage etc....). You will have your own subdomain (yourname.plantedtank.net) and your own email address if you would like ([email protected]). 
:bounce:

What the catch your wondering?

Can only offer it to the first 8 takers. Since there are only a few people browsing the board right now that ain't so big of a problem. I just really wanna thank everyone for visiting! 

If you are interested give me a shout!!!!! 

Kyle


----------

